# how to grow and feed microworms to you baby fish ( fry ).



## david creque

One of the best ways to improve the growth rate of newborn fish is to give them ample supplies of healthy live foods. Microworms are a great choice for feeding small fry. These roundworms are a free-living (non-parasitic) nematode that is also known as the sour paste nematode. They are very easy to raise and feed to your newborns. However, they have two main drawbacks; one is that the culture medium begins to smell quite bad within a few weeks of creation. So, re-culture frequently and be sure to cover the culture. 
The second drawback is that they are not aquatic creatures, so they sink into the substrate and die fairly quickly. As a result, it is best to feed these to your newborns in small amounts, and an even better method is to use a bare-bottomed tank where the leftovers can be vacuumed up before they degrade the water quality. Below you will find a great high definition video that illustrates how to raise these worms, as well as how to feed them to your baby fish. Enjoy. . .


----------



## chenning

If you are rearing fry then the best thing to do is use a barebottom tank. I have only 2 tanks with substrate the other 20 something are barebottom. I have found that a small pile of lava rock located where it gets water flow provides a good amount out biological filtration so some of my tanks have that. Most have some sort of plants, nothing fancy just guppy grass, dwarf water lettus, java moss and that scurge duckweed.

Feeding fry can get microworms and BBS off the barebottom. For those tiny fry, like tetras, my first food is spirulina or anataxthan power mixed in water. Only takes a few drops and the rest is only good for 12 hours. I use this with betta fry all the time.


----------

